# Financial or Mortgage adviser opportunities



## broady01 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi,

This is my first post and after visiting Dubai and speaking to various people I am looking for a Financial adviser or mortgage adviser role.

I am 34 with 4 years experience (CeFA and CeMAP) and have been a top performer with my company for 3 years in a row. I wondered where is the best place to look for such jobs.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers

Carl


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

elphaba will advise when she is on later.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Carl

I am an IFA (AFPC , AIFP etc) and my company are always looking for decent advisers. I'd like to see your CV, so I have sent you a PM with my work email address.


----------



## halcashea (May 17, 2008)

*Mortgage advisor position wanted*

Hello Elphaba
I am currently based in the UK as a mortgage advisor and am looking to relocate to Cyprus in the near future. However, I would like to carry on in the mortgage industry and would be grateful if you could send me any employments opportunities within your company.
Much obliged
Rob


----------



## marussell (May 30, 2008)

*Mortgage brokers/managers*

Hi,

I have been working for a large private finance company linked to a large estate agents in the UK and recently been involved in a new venture with the development of a new private finance division of an international estate agents. 

With the credit conditions and estate agents here shutting shop, the opportunity seems to be falling apart so my family and I are excited to know of any similar possibilities in the UAE.

I have been a top business writer at my previous employer and been involved in many overseas conventions. 

My income has been in excess of £100K and I would welcome the opportunity to find out what possbilities would be available.

I am 33 years old and have been working within the financial services industry for over 13 years. My background and knowledge in the industry started with a major UK bank and I have developed tis over the years with two other banks and private finance divisions of the largest estate agents.

I look forward to hearing from anybody with any information that may help.

Kindest regards

Mark






Elphaba said:


> Hi Carl
> 
> I am an IFA (AFPC , AIFP etc) and my company are always looking for decent advisers. I'd like to see your CV, so I have sent you a PM with my work email address.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

To be blunt, we would only be interested in qualified independent financial advisers with several years experience. IFA roles in Dubai are nearly all commission only positions and only suitable to anyone who is a self-starter and able to find their own clients. There are no fringe benefits (no allowances etc), just an opportunity to earn a good income from honest work.

We are not (for the time being at least) looking for mortgage brokers, and would expect anyone to have at least the full Certificate in Financial Planning (or FPC) or equivalent.

Whilst regulator requiremebts are much lower than in the UK, my company works to standards higher than any other company in Dubai and do not want anyone who has either failed to deliver in the UK, or who is simply out to make a fast buck. 

The financial services industry in Dubai still has a poor reputation, but we are working ethically to try and change that. Too many so-called advisers have poor knowledge, no qualifications and no concern for their clients' best interests. They are simply salesmen and that is not what we do.

If anyone genuinely fits this criteria, only then would I be interested in hearing from them. Thanks.

_


----------



## marussell (May 30, 2008)

*mortgage brokers / IFA positions Dubai*

Sorry, maybe I didn't confirm my experience. I have been employed in the financial services industry in the UK for over 13 years. I started with a small building society and then joined Lloyds TSB as a tied advisor then moving to Pearl Assurance (now part of AMP) as an Area Manager advising on a range of pension, investment and proection products provided by the firm. Having left there I was employed with HSBC as a Financial Planning Manager advising clients on a range of HSBC products. I then spent 7 years with Savills Private Finance as an IFA then moving into a specialist division advising on mortgages via the whole market place in the UK. 

I am now working with Cluttons Private Finance where I am respsonsible for the development of the Engel & Volkers Private Finance division in the UK and Ireland. 

I am fully FPC 1 2 and 3 qualified with CeMAP.

I have not failed in the UK at all as I have been a top producer with Savills and am now following suit with Cluttons. I am merely wishing to explore my options and develop my career. 

I have developed a client bank over the years that have followed me to every organisation I have been employed with. As you are no doubt aware, providing quality advice and an unparalled service is paramount. Our business is the most people orientated industry I know where people buy people.

I you feel you are still not interested in my offerings, I would be extremley grateful if you have any other advice or if you can put me in touch with somebody who may be able to help with my hunger to learn more about the financial services industry in Dubai and areas that specialise in mortgage broking.

I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

*Loan*

hi,

anyone has any idea about loans in dubai?
aside from banks what are the other options to get loan,especially property loan. 
and if anyone has done it before ,please let me know what is the maximum amount of loan,and the least of requirements. cause most of these banks are like distractors making it more and more difficult. like talking about age limit,minimum salary,salary transfer,specific property from specific developer....blablabla...

Thank you,


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

shinny_girl said:


> hi,
> 
> anyone has any idea about loans in dubai?
> aside from banks what are the other options to get loan,especially property loan.
> ...


Shinny - PM me about this. 

Bear in mind that not all mortgage companies will lend on all developments - they each have a list of approved developers. Maximum loan to value is frequently 80-85% (again depends on development) with a multiple of salary of 5 times, less existing liabilities.


-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

A good friend of mine has recently set up a new mortgage broking company and is looking for advisers and possibly administrators. The advisory positions will be self-employed, but if anyone is interested, please PM me.


-


----------



## yusi82 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Looking for a Financial Advisor/ Mortgage Advisor/ Mortgage Consultant job.*

Hi Elphaba!

My fidancè is looking for a job in Dubai as a Financial advisor/Mortgage Advisor/ Mortgage Consultant , he is really good so please if you can help us we can send you his cv and covering letter.

Thank you for your time.







Elphaba said:


> To be blunt, we would only be interested in qualified independent financial advisers with several years experience. IFA roles in Dubai are nearly all commission only positions and only suitable to anyone who is a self-starter and able to find their own clients. There are no fringe benefits (no allowances etc), just an opportunity to earn a good income from honest work.
> 
> We are not (for the time being at least) looking for mortgage brokers, and would expect anyone to have at least the full Certificate in Financial Planning (or FPC) or equivalent.
> 
> ...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

yusi82 said:


> Hi Elphaba!
> 
> My fidancè is looking for a job in Dubai as a Financial advisor/Mortgage Advisor/ Mortgage Consultant , he is really good so please if you can help us we can send you his cv and covering letter.
> 
> Thank you for your time.



Assuming he fits the criteria mentioned, please send me a PM.

-


----------



## yusi82 (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank you so much for the information and advice, very helpful, you are really great!


----------



## ifsam (Jul 14, 2008)

Elphaba,

I wanted to ask you whether you would be interested in myself, unfortunately I see new members can no longer pm. 

I am a fully qualified IFA and have been since 2002, with FPC and Cemap, also a degree in Financial Services. I currently run my own IFA practice in the UK but I am looking to relocate as my fiance is a teacher and she has been offered a role out there. So have decided that the UK co will be put on the backburner whilst we try out a new venture abroad.

Have been involved in all types of Financial Advice from mortgages, investments, pensions, commercial finance and protection to equity release. I have also been heavily involved with very specialist Innovative finance products involving TEP portfolios with many high net worth clients.

I have been self-employed from day one in the industry so am all too aware of the pressures, rewards of this type of structure and I heavily involve myself in Networking to gain new business, which has proved very fruitful in the past.

I would be interested to hear from you as to whether I fit the criteria.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

ifsam - I could be. Suggest you make a few more posts then PM me.


----------



## ifsam (Jul 14, 2008)

Ok,

I will do my best to contribute and maybe we can talk. I will of course negotiate my way around this forum but is ther anywhere you would direct potential new interests to the area to give them a starting point in terms of research.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Research on what? Most general issues are cover in various threads - start with the stickys.

I note that you refer to your fiancee. Are you planning on marrying before you come out? It is illegal to co-habit although people do. A school however, it likely to be unhappy if they discover a member of staff is doing so.

-


----------



## ifsam (Jul 14, 2008)

Will check them all out thanks. 

RE: marriage I did hear all about this and if it was an issue then we could sort that out, although using the excuse of 'need to for work' is not likely to give me a huge amount of brownie points on the romance side of things!! I'm sure I can phrase it slightly better than that.

Also are there plenty of Networking events out there that you recommend attending?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Networking for IFAs? I believe there are some BNI events, but I work from referrals only so don't get involved in them


-


----------



## ifsam (Jul 14, 2008)

Starting from scratch is always the hardest part of the job, referrals are the best business and ideally I would hope to get them as soon as possible. Do you look for IFA's with a potential client bank, do you have tie ins with local businesses. 

An IFA starting from scratch how would you suggest they started off?


----------



## Mac (Jul 6, 2008)

ifsam said:


> An IFA starting from scratch how would you suggest they started off?


This thought is going through my head every minute of every day too!!! I'm hoping for a spot of good luck where I just randomly get chatting to some people who are interested in what I can do... Then with a little more luck they'll see I've done them a good job & with a little more good luck they'll tell all their friends & collegues and send them to me! 

Lol, I broke a mirror this morning tho! Talk about an omen eh?!?!


----------



## sheraz76 (Jul 15, 2008)

*mortgage broker*



Elphaba said:


> A good friend of mine has recently set up a new mortgage broking company and is looking for advisers and possibly administrators. The advisory positions will be self-employed, but if anyone is interested, please
> 
> I am fully qualified CeMAP and CeFA 1 & 2 . I have been a mortgage broker for 7 years , if you can give me your friends details for the mortgage broker position. Thanks


----------



## DavidUAE (Aug 12, 2008)

*mortgage advisers*



marussell said:


> Sorry, maybe I didn't confirm my experience. I have been employed in the financial services industry in the UK for over 13 years. I started with a small building society and then joined Lloyds TSB as a tied advisor then moving to Pearl Assurance (now part of AMP) as an Area Manager advising on a range of pension, investment and proection products provided by the firm. Having left there I was employed with HSBC as a Financial Planning Manager advising clients on a range of HSBC products. I then spent 7 years with Savills Private Finance as an IFA then moving into a specialist division advising on mortgages via the whole market place in the UK.
> 
> I am now working with Cluttons Private Finance where I am respsonsible for the development of the Engel & Volkers Private Finance division in the UK and Ireland.
> 
> ...


Dear MSRUSSLE,

I have read your posts with interest and would like to contact you regarding a position with my company here in Dubai. 

I have been an expatriate for 19 years with most of those being based here in the Gulf. I own my own Mortgage Brokerage that is primarily based here in Dubai. We are opening offices in Hong Kong and KL early next year. We are a pure Expatriate Brokerage specialising in mortgages for expatriates all around the world. You would be expected to understand the mortgage markets for several countries and not just the UK or Dubai. 

All advisers within the company are qualified to at least the benchmark of their home country; as you are, and those that are new to the industry fall into our academy training program where they are trained in house and by the CII here in Dubai. 

I am certainly looking for qualified advisers as we are growing rapidly and require expertise to cope with demand. 

If you are interested then please just reply and we can discuss this on the telephone. 

Regards

David


----------



## Jango (Sep 4, 2008)

DavidUAE said:


> Dear MSRUSSLE,
> 
> I have read your posts with interest and would like to contact you regarding a position with my company here in Dubai.
> 
> ...


Hi David,

Im new to the industry, I finished my CeMap qualifications in December last year, and have been advising ever since. I appreciate that i may fall into the training programme part of the job at first, but i would be very interested in coming out to work with your company. I also Have CeRer qualifications for Equity realease.

Regards 

Jonny


----------



## DavidUAE (Aug 12, 2008)

Jango said:


> Hi David,
> 
> Im new to the industry, I finished my CeMap qualifications in December last year, and have been advising ever since. I appreciate that i may fall into the training programme part of the job at first, but i would be very interested in coming out to work with your company. I also Have CeRer qualifications for Equity realease.
> 
> ...


Jonny,

best that we chat or email about the position and the rammifications of moving to Dubai. Would you like to give me your contact information 




- This poster will shortly be contactable by PM (once you have sufficient posts to use the function). Elphaba


----------



## IMir (Nov 2, 2008)

*Financial advisor position*

Hi,

I am a fully qualified financial adviser working in London, UK, right now. I wish to relocate to Dubai in the same career path. Can you provide me with your email address for me to send you my CV?

Regards,

IMir



Elphaba said:


> To be blunt, we would only be interested in qualified independent financial advisers with several years experience. IFA roles in Dubai are nearly all commission only positions and only suitable to anyone who is a self-starter and able to find their own clients. There are no fringe benefits (no allowances etc), just an opportunity to earn a good income from honest work.
> 
> We are not (for the time being at least) looking for mortgage brokers, and would expect anyone to have at least the full Certificate in Financial Planning (or FPC) or equivalent.
> 
> ...


----------



## IMir (Nov 2, 2008)

*Financial advisor position*



DavidUAE said:


> Dear MSRUSSLE,
> 
> I have read your posts with interest and would like to contact you regarding a position with my company here in Dubai.
> 
> ...


Hi David,

I am a fully qualified financial adviser working in London, UK, right now. I wish to relocate to Dubai in the same career path. Can you provide me with your email address for me to send you my CV? 

Regards,

IMir


----------



## D parker (Dec 4, 2008)

*Mortgage advisor*

David,

I gather from your threads that you may have some vacancies for mortgage advisor positions.

I am fully Cemap qualified, and have been working as a mortgage advisor for an estate agents in Wales.

I would be grateful for a reply to this.

Thank you.


----------



## rossbz (Dec 6, 2008)

*nexus*

hi, i am new to this forum.

is anybody familar with a company called nexus, if so, can you provide any information about them.

thanks

Ross


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

rossbz said:


> hi, i am new to this forum.
> 
> is anybody familar with a company called nexus, if so, can you provide any information about them.
> 
> ...



I know of Nexus. What specifically did you want to know?

-


----------



## rossbz (Dec 6, 2008)

*nexus*



Elphaba said:


> I know of Nexus. What specifically did you want to know?
> 
> -


i have offered an interview. i would like to know what they are like to workfor, ie professionalism, support, any information really.
thanks
ross


----------



## Richiebhoy1973 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Elphaba

I have interview with an agency that are recruiting for the Henley Group, based predominantly in Hong Kong and Singapore but also in Dubai, do you know much about them, and are they decent to work for?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Richiebhoy1973 said:


> Hi Elphaba
> 
> I have interview with an agency that are recruiting for the Henley Group, based predominantly in Hong Kong and Singapore but also in Dubai, do you know much about them, and are they decent to work for?


Please & thank you??

I didn't think they even had an office here yet and they certainly have no presence or market awareness. I have checked their website and it says for Dubai positions there is a start date of March 2009. Surely you have looked at this??

With all these roles, you need to clarify whether you have to find your own clients or whether leads are provided. people in Dubai are sick of being cold-called for financial services, so you would have a long hard slog if that is what you are expected to do.

The streets of Dubai/UAE are not paved with gold when it comes to financial services, no matter what people may say. We are going through tougher times too, so anyone starting out is not going to find it easy.

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You and your manners Elph....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> You and your manners Elph....


Manners maketh man (& woman) Andy.


-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

rossbz said:


> i have offered an interview. i would like to know what they are like to workfor, ie professionalism, support, any information really.
> thanks
> ross



I don't work for them so cannot tell you what they are like from the inside.

They don't have a very high profile here, but are considered a minor player, with a OK reputation.


-


----------



## Richiebhoy1973 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Elphaba

Thankyou very much for your reply and I do apologise if I was rather abrupt in my message to you, I'm just new to this online forum thing and was more concerned about getting a message to you than my basic manners. 

I reckon the job will be based in Hong Kong as that it is where their main office is, and yes I was aware that they are yet to open in Dubai but thought they may have had a profile in Dubai. I'm imagining a tough year this year, and through the bits of research that I have done I'm thinking that as Dubai is less regulated than most other places, the types of companies operating in Dubai is going to be a real mixed bag. I have spoken to one company who advised me to get a list of people to contact whilst in uk and then come over with a smart suit, laptop and £8-10k in my back pocket and see how it goes. Oh and they would put me on a one week training course. I guess this is prety much the norm in Dubai?

I'm very aware that the job is going to be about networking, finding clients and getting referrals which I'm fine with but ideally I would like some sort of minimum package to cover rent for a period whilst I built my business, and establish what kind of leads if any a company were providing me with. In Dubai is this asking for too much? 
Thanks again!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You are very right about companies being a 'mixed bag'. There is little regulation, but in my opinion, that isn't a reason to stitch people up, which is the correct phrase for how some operate!

Training courses are usually just a series of meeting with product providers with little concern about the tax and legal issues that are relevant to expats. Frequently so-called advisers are product and not solution led.

As far as I am aware, just about every company only offers commission only roles, unless you go in as a paraplanner, although not every company has such positions.

This is a tough market to break into and I have seen loads of people come out with a great deal of enthusiasm, only to realise that it is way harder then they thought it would be.

Sorry for the doom & gloom, but it is best that you really understand what it is like. 

-


----------



## Richiebhoy1973 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Elphaba

I've no doubts that it's a tough market, which is why I'm thinking it's going to be important to find a company with a decent reputation and that can offer something in the way of client bank, or networking opportunites. It's the age old problem of finding the right clients. Thanks for your help though, I'm thinking Dubai might be a last resort.


----------



## Winnie (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi Elphaba

I'm looking at emigrating to Dubai. I've recently passed my final Certificate in Financial Planning exam and have been working in the financial services industry since I graduated from Uni 5 years ago. I'm preferably looking for a trainee financial adviser role in Dubai, although a paraplanner position with opportunities would also be ok, if you can help that would be great.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Winnie said:


> Hi Elphaba
> 
> I'm looking at emigrating to Dubai. I've recently passed my final Certificate in Financial Planning exam and have been working in the financial services industry since I graduated from Uni 5 years ago. I'm preferably looking for a trainee financial adviser role in Dubai, although a paraplanner position with opportunities would also be ok, if you can help that would be great.


Hello

I would urge caution before moving out to Dubai/UAE. Most roles here really only suit experienced advisers and people who can generate their own business/clients. Certainly in my company we are only looking for people wth quite a few years experience, and preferably advanced qualifications.

You will find that certain companies will offer roles that sound great, but sadly several companies here have a poor reputation, which is deserved. The lack of regulation means that certain companies offer very poor advice.

My advice to you is to get a few years expereince as an adviser in the UK before thinking about moving out here. The market in the UAE is much tougher than many people suppose and I have seen too many people come out here and then move back a few months later as they haven't had the capital to back themselves or the skills to build a practice.

Good luck.

-


----------



## Max888 (Nov 26, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Hello
> 
> I would urge caution before moving out to Dubai/UAE. Most roles here really only suit experienced advisers and people who can generate their own business/clients. Certainly in my company we are only looking for people wth quite a few years experience, and preferably advanced qualifications.
> 
> ...


Hi Elphaba,

I read your post for quality IFA's and in Dubai, and I think I fit the bill.

I have over 13 years self-employed experience as a UK IFA, with full FPC,CeMap, AFPC (AF4, Investments & Risk)

I was initially focussed on Singapore as a first choice destination, but am open to the Middle East too.

Please can you let me know what your company is offering, in terms of support and realistic OTE for a hard worker. Feel free to PM me!

Also, I am of Indian ethnic origin, and wanted to know if this was a factor in UAE when dealing with clients?

Cheers

Mark


----------

